# Boot Camp pour installation windows 7 ou 10



## pierre4646 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai un Mac mini de mi 2011 et je voudrais y mettre windows 7 ou 10
Avec l'assistant Boot camp tout ce passe bien mais le logiciel ne me télécharge pas les pilote....il me renvois sur une par Apple ou on ne les trouve pas
Le pire c'est que cela a parfaitement fonctionné une foi mais j'ai voulu refaire une nouvelle instal et cela ne fonctionne plus
Donc je me retrouve bien avec windows installé mais sans aucun pilote
Ou peut on trouver le bon boot camp car j'en ai téléchargé plusieurs mais surement pas les bon car ils ne fonctionnent pas
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2022)

pierre4646 a dit:


> Avec l'assistant Boot camp tout ce passe bien mais le logiciel ne me télécharge pas les pilote....il me renvois sur une par Apple ou on ne les trouve pas


Pourtant il devrait et ne doit pas renvoyer ailleurs ! Assistant Boot Camp mentionne bien dans sa fenêtre d'installation quelle version de Windows il est possible d'installer, non. Si Windows 10 n'est pas mentionné tu oublies.

Tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, dans la barre des menus en haut...





...un clic sur *Action/Télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows*. Par défaut, tu auras un dossier *WindowsSupport* dans Téléchargements. Normalement sur le Bureau tu as l'icône de BOOTCAMP...




...un double-clic dessus ouvrira une fenêtre dans laquelle tu recopieras le dossier *WindowsSupport*. Tu relances ta partition de Windows, dans l'Explorateur de fichiers tu entres dans le dossier WindowsSupport et tu fais un double-clic sur le fichier *Setup.exe*, ça ouvrira cette fenêtre, un clic sur *Suivant* et tu patientes jusqu'à voir la dernière fenêtre dans laquelle tu feras un clic sur *Terminer*...





...il y aura un redémarrage, mais tous les pilotes pour ta version de Windows en cours auront été installés.


----------



## pierre4646 (28 Août 2022)

bonsoir et merci pour ta réponse
hélas sur High Sierra il n'y a pas la barre des menus ou alors je ne sais pas la trouver....


----------



## pierre4646 (28 Août 2022)

Rectification ..je suis un boulet!!!!! il y a bien la barre!!!!!!
je regarderai cela demains matin et je vous tiens au courant !!


----------



## pierre4646 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour
donc j'ai pu telecharger les drivers et bizarrement ma souris et mon clavier sans fil apple ne fonctionnent plus une fois les drivers mis.......
je ne comprend pas pourquoi


----------



## pierre4646 (29 Août 2022)

j'ai remis les drivers boot camp maintenant seul le clavier ne fonctionne pas la souris oui..


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2022)

pierre4646 a dit:


> j'ai remis les drivers boot camp maintenant seul le clavier ne fonctionne pas la souris oui..


Un clavier Apple, Logitech ou autre ? Sous Windows dans Paramètres et Gestion des périphériques, si un pilote pose problème, il sera affiché une icône en forme de triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation.


----------



## pierre4646 (29 Août 2022)

pardon oui j'ai pas précisé le clavier
c'est un APPLE MAGIC KEYBOARD 1..ce qui est étrange c'est qu'au premier démarrage de Windows il fonctionne parfaitement ce n'est qu'une fois boot camp mis qu'il ne fonctionne plus...
​


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2022)

pierre4646 a dit:


> c'est un APPLE MAGIC KEYBOARD 1


Ce serait un problème avec le Bluetooth. Donc, dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows tu as quoi, une erreur ? SI j'ai bonne mémoire dans Windows et le menu Démarrer, dans les applications il doit y avoir une application Apple, tu la lances, il y a toujours une mise à jour à faire. Vois ce qu'il se passe après ? En attendant, tu peux utiliser un clavier filaire.


----------



## pierre4646 (30 Août 2022)

bonjour
donc aucune erreur dans gestionnaire de peripheriques.....mise a jour du logiciel apple faite.....mais clavier toujours muet!!!!
etrange quand meme


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2022)

pierre4646 a dit:


> donc aucune erreur dans gestionnaire de peripheriques


Donc dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques aucune anomalie dans Clavier ? Dans les paramètres de Windows, le clavier Apple est reconnu dans Bluetooth ?


----------



## pierre4646 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Non aucune erreur dans le gestionnaire......
lorsque je demande a Windows de rechercher les périphériques il trouve bien le clavier mais demande pour l'associer de saisir le code fourni..sur le clavier!!!!!!!
Donc impossible a faire
ce que je n'arrive pas a comprendre c'est qu'a l'installation de Windows le clavier fonctionne parfaitement
c'est une fois les drivers Apple installés que le clavier disparait


----------



## Nikware (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

As-tu essaye avec un clavier 'branche' pour introduire le code d'appairage ?

A tout hasard, regardes ici:








						Comment ajouter un clavier bluetooth avec Windows 10 quand tu t'es trompé de code PIN
					

Bienvenue chez PROTO CONCEPT TECHNO, la chaîne du DIY qui se pratique dans un tout petit bureau !L’objectif de ce tuto est de vous montrer comment ajouter un...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## pierre4646 (31 Août 2022)

bonjour
j'y suis enfin arrivé......l'astuce est de faire la recherche d'un nouveau materiel...le clavier est detecté...et de saisir le code sur le clavier.....meme si celui ci donne l'impression de ne rien faire...patienter 5s et voila le tour est joué!!
c'est tordu mais bon...
merci pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2022)

pierre4646 a dit:


> j'y suis enfin arrivé......l'astuce est de faire la recherche d'un nouveau materiel...le clavier est detecté...


Sous macOS c'est la même chose si on supprime un clavier ou une souris Bluetooth, il faut faire une nouvelle recherche et l'activer.


----------

